# Long shot question---



## Household6 (May 14, 2013)

Military peeps: What is this, and where do I sew it on to Army ASUs? 





One of my "customers" sent a uniform home with DH. The guy put everything he needed sewn on in a little baggie, this was in the baggie.. Its greyish-silver..


----------



## RocketMedic (May 14, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Military peeps: What is this, and where do I sew it on to Army ASUs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a forrierge, french thing. Generally goes over the left shoulder, eagle facing up at the top. Dont sew it on, there should be a
 little clasp to hook it in.


----------



## Pavehawk (May 14, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Its a forrierge, french thing. Generally goes over the left shoulder, eagle facing up at the top. Dont sew it on, there should be a
> little clasp to hook it in.



That looks like a German Militray marksmanship award... Schützenschnur comes in three levels bronze silver and gold... can be awarded to US Forces who shoot the course with FDR troops.


----------



## Household6 (May 14, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Its a forrierge, french thing. Generally goes over the left shoulder, eagle facing up at the top. Dont sew it on, there should be a
> little clasp to hook it in.



Yup yup yup, Frenchie, Belgian, Dutch(?) fourrageres go on the left side, under the armpit and attach to the shoulder loop button, with the brass end piece dangling elegantly.. This thingy isn't nearly long enough to loop under the arm..

And it seems weird to me to put it on the left side, because then the eagle would be looking in.. You know what I mean? Eagles should look outward..


----------



## Household6 (May 14, 2013)

Pavehawk said:


> That looks like a German Militray marksmanship award... Schützenschnur comes in three levels bronze silver and gold... can be awarded to US Forces who shoot the course with FDR troops.



HA! I knew someone here would know... Thank you very much.

Schutzenschnur..


----------



## Ace 227 (May 17, 2013)

Congrats, btw. I have the GAFPB but not the Schutzenschnur. I imagine yours was more fun to earn than mine... lol


----------

